# Gentoo Won'd Boot



## angelkiller (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok, so after seeing the thread about how great Gentoo is, I decided to try it. So I installed it per . Everything went well.

However, after installing Gentoo and before I actually booted, I did some heavy customization to my Grub configuration and the way my computer is partitioned. 

As a result, the Grub settings that Gentoo made to boot are not relevent anymore because my partitions have changed and my Grub config has also changed.

So now, I have a partition with Gentoo installed, but no way to boot it. I need an entry for Grub so I can boot Gentoo. I know that you need some info about my partition setup on my machine, but I don't know the command that will output this data. (I'll post the output if you give me the command)

Any help would be awesome! 




*Edit:* Dammit. I misspelled the title.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2009)

do you remember what you did to grub? IDK im mad rusty with gentoo...but you could try booting from a laive CD and looking at were the gentoo FS is mounted....that should be teh path you need to edit into grub for the mount point.


----------



## angelkiller (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, Grub is working. I have Ubuntu installed on this machine right now and Grub + Ubuntu are both fully functional. I'm trying to add a Gentoo entry to Grub, so I can dual boot. Everything is already installed & ready to go. I just can't boot. 

The Gentoo partition is partition 'dev/sda7'. Here's the entry that Gentoo automatically created upon installation, but does not work. I get a 'No such partition' error.

```
default 0
timeout 30
splashimage=(hd0,7)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
title=Gentoo Linux
root (hd0,7)
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda8 
initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5
```

I don't even understand half of the options. Don't I need more info than just the partition?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2009)

Try changing this


```
default 0
timeout 30
splashimage=(hd0,7)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
title=Gentoo Linux
root (hd0,7)
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda[COLOR="Red"][SIZE="5"][B]7[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR] 
initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5
```


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 9, 2009)

so did it work or not?


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 9, 2009)

Whoops, forgot about this.

I tried it and it didn't work.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 9, 2009)

does gentoo have a rescue cd or something that you could stick in there and fix the partition problem?


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 9, 2009)

Not that I know of. I've never used Gentoo before.


I was hoping someone that knows alot about Grub could just give me some code to boot the partition. I think the issue is more Grub related than Gentoo related.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 9, 2009)

angelkiller said:


> Not that I know of. I've never used Gentoo before.
> 
> 
> I was hoping someone that knows alot about Grub could just give me some code to boot the partition. I think the issue is more Grub related than Gentoo related.



well you can either fix grub to match the partition or fix the partition to match grub.


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok. But I don't know what isn't matching.


----------

